
Blood tests show 14% of people are now immune to Covid-19 in one town in Germany - kfe
https://www.technologyreview.com/2020/04/09/999015/blood-tests-show-15-of-people-are-now-immune-to-covid-19-in-one-town-in-germany
======
kfe
\- Original:
[https://www.land.nrw/sites/default/files/asset/document/zwis...](https://www.land.nrw/sites/default/files/asset/document/zwischenergebnis_covid19_case_study_gangelt_0.pdf)

\- CFR .37%

\- 2% of the individuals currently had SARS-CoV-2 determined by PCR method

------
kitotik
Interesting that a “hotspot” with multiple large events during the initial
outbreak is still only at ~14% percent infected. This would seem to indicate
that there’s a ways to go before a real peak.

